# how fast do jack dempseys grow?



## fishtycoon11

how fast do they grow and what should my tank setup b?


----------



## Elijah

Well a few years ago I was given a dempsey and convict hybrid juveniles. In a matter of a few months, the dempsey outgrew ever other fish in that tank, and made a snack out of my CAE and 4 inch shark! As per your setup, I would say provide a flowerpot or a stone slate. Maybe some more experienced members can chime in here.


----------



## Flippercon

Jack dempseys grow pretty fast. It really depends on tank foot print,diet and water quality. Small tanks will make them grow slower and deformed. I suggest a 4 foot tank minimum for a jd.


----------



## drksthr

I got 3 for free at 1.5" about a month ago. One has hit 5.5", the other is 4.75" and the other is just 4".

I think they grow fast. LoL


----------



## justin3p0

could u show that dempsey con hybrid?


----------



## Elijah

justin3p0 said:


> could u show that dempsey con hybrid?


I probably didn't make myself clear. 3 or 4 years ago I had a regular Dempsey and a Dempsey/Con hybrid, well I was told, and needless to say I don't have that tank anymore or any of those fish.

But yea, the Dempsey quickly outgrew any other fish I had. I had a peaceful community 28 gallon bowfront going with a few cory cats, a CAE, a few tiger barbs, and a huge rainbow shark. A friend gave me those cichlids, I didn't know a thing about them. They were fine at first, because they were juvies, my rainbow shark even harrased BOTH of them. But when the Dempsey matured a bit, he made quick work of the other inhabitants.


----------

